# Are fish oils (omega 3's) okay for acid refluxers?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I was just reading a Q and A on reflux at Dr. Weil's site, and he recommended eating sardines and canned salmon, or else fish oil caps in order to get enough omega 3 oil. Are those okay for those with acid reflux? I tried sardines and canned salmon recently and had problems with them. Kept belching and it sure felt like mild reflux to me. Anyone?


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Madge,I take 1 or 2 1000mg omega 3 caps a day. So far I have not had any problems.Cindy


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey madge, I get reflux from fish oil products and salmon. Tuna is OK, sardines are not on the menu. Maybe I will try them.Recently stopped taking Carlsons fish oil, because of reflux. Liked the taste, but did not enjoy tasting it all day.char


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As with anything you try to get soley dietetically, you will probably find it difficult to get enough on an everyday basis without supplementing.I take 1000 mg a day in capsules of a cholesterol blocker that I use. They have never impacted my digestion in any way.If you do choose to try caps, try to find ones with distilled fish oil, as that process will remove any heavy metals present.Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Fish oil capsules should be OK. Try to get USP (United States Protected) ones; it means the manufacturing process has been reviewed. Nature Made has the USP logo; I'm sure there are also others.You might try taking the capsules with a small meal to help reduce the belching.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

HI MadgeI get reflux from the fish oil supplements, and most definately from sardines .


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Guess it's a problem for some but not others.Cvoor...is your new medication regimen working out okay?


----------

